# Father dog and son dog live together?



## djmicdamn (Sep 12, 2008)

So currently in my home I have a 3 yr old toy poodle. His girlfriend i guess recently just gave birth to 2 puppies. We brought home one of his offspring, his son today after a month and 2 weeks. My current dog does not leave him alone and is acting hyper active and trying to climb on top the poor dog. Is there anyway to control this?


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a father dog & son dog living together too, the father is 4 & the son 2, I had to keep them seperated for quite some time before they got along. 

have patience, it will all come together


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

djmicdamn said:


> So currently in my home I have a 3 yr old toy poodle. *His girlfriend *i guess recently just gave birth to 2 puppies. We brought home one of his offspring, his son today after a *month and 2 weeks*. My current dog does not leave him alone and is acting hyper active and trying to climb on top the poor dog. Is there anyway to control this?


Those were just a few alarming things I found in your post...
Is the puppy 6 weeks old? If he is, he needs *at least* 2 more weeks with his mom. 

I've discovered that a male a female pack works better than a female female or male male pack... Shunka and Fang are siblings, and they have a tendency to get into scuffles, but they were much worse before Shunka got spayed and Fang neutered. Your 3 year old should eventually get used to the new puppy, just make sure you give them equal attention, and don't change your normal routine with your older male.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I have two littermates, both females, in the household. And I have had a father / daughter combo before. I haven't seen any recognition that they realize any relationship with each other, once removed from the litter. Our breeder only breeds one of his females and then keeps a few offspring now and then for show prospects. I haven't noticed that the dogs have any special bonds or not. They just seem to get along as a pack no matter if they were related or not.

Because the pup is so young I would put up some safety gates so the pup has a place of it's own. Pups tire out quickly and your older dog could probably paly for hours. But I would just supervise the interaction and when the pup has had enough put him in the gated area for some rest or a nap. I also think that 6 weeks is way early to take a pup from a litter and that you may encounter some issues in the next few months to deal with that the litter and bitch would have done for you if they were together longer.

Good luck!


----------

